# Hens



## butchkirk (Mar 30, 2013)

How old do my hens need to be to add a rooster to the coop? new to raising chickens any any help would be appreciated thanks for your time.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Any age you want. If you want a rooster, get one.


----------

